# Single parent entitlements??



## Donna-Marie (9 Mar 2009)

I am 24 years old. I am a qualified beauty specialist and am now in 3rd year of a business degree. I supported myself through both qualifications over the years.

However, I am 25 weeks pregnant. The father of the child wants nothing to do with me since I told him I was pregnant. He is also a full time student with no job so cannot help me out even if he was made or wanted to.

Can anyone tell me what I am entitled to?? I have enough credits to get my basic maternity pay but is that what I should apply for??


----------



## Brianne (10 Mar 2009)

If you have a look at the following link it may be of some help. It provides links showing the various maternity entitlements and allowances .
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/categories


----------



## Welfarite (11 Mar 2009)

And look at www.welfare.ie for possible SW entitlements


----------



## DMCD25 (11 Mar 2009)

I recently became a dad and I am loving every minute of it. I just cant imagine how anyone would want nothing to do with their child.
Your ex is a bad egg. I wish you the best of luck for you and your baby in the future.


----------



## fifi27 (12 Mar 2009)

Hi Donna

Does you ex get a grant for college or does he work part time?

 My husband has 9 yr old from a prev relationship. When your child is born I would advise you to get to Dolphin House asap to arrange some form of access for your child to see his father or for some form a maintenance to be set out by the courts. It will protect you in years to come if he decides to come back looking to see his daughter and will also mean that your child will be financially cared for when he is in better employment.

He has a legal duty to provide for his child whether he likes it or not! Best of luck for the future I think you are quite brave for facing this alone xx

Fi


----------



## nesbitt (15 Mar 2009)

It can be helpful to phone citizens advice helpline (locall number in golden pages) and discuss with an adviser, have a note book ready and information gather.  There are also citizens advice centres nationwide and you can get advice in person there also, just telephone your local centre and find out what time you can avail of the service.  Try to keep calm and information gather, you will make better choices this way.  Although not easy situation for anyone to find themselves in, get the best support you can.


----------

